# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Which has been Mandy's best storyline over the past 10 years?

## Chris_2k11

As we all know, Sarah Dunn is to leave Hollyoaks next week after playing Mandy Richardson/Hutchinson for 10 years. She joined the show when she was just 14 and since 1996 she has been an asset to Hollyoaks.  :Cheer:  Just wondering which storyline of hers you all thought was the best and your most favourite??

For some of them like the rape and abuse by her father I was too young to remember, but from clips i've seen and what i've heard it sounds like it was one of the show's best ever storylines, so my vote goes to that!  :Bow:  But to be honest i've enjoyed all of her storylines.. the ones with Lewis and Luke.. the car accident paralysing Adam Morgan.. the domestic abuse storyline with Tony.. the Baby Grace storyline, etc! They've all been superb and the actress has played her character brilliantly!  :Bow:  

Three cheers for Sarah Dunn!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer: 

We will all miss her!  :Sad:

----------


## CrazyLea

> the domestic abuse storyline with Tony


As a non frequent veiwer...... Did Mandy get abused my Tony  :EEK!:  ?

----------


## Bree

I liked the whole baby grace storyline because i've only just started to watch Hollyoaks but im sure she was fab form the start i shall miss her  :Sad:  x

----------


## Lennie

A wonderful talented beautiful actress  :Cheer:   - going to miss her 

All the storylines she has had she's done justice to it, i liked the abuse one and the Tom running away one and also the Grace one, definately got me going watching her scenes  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> As a non frequent veiwer...... Did Mandy get abused my Tony  ?


lol no lea it was the other way round  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Florijo

I'm going to miss Mandy/Sarah.  :Sad:  

I loved her relationship with Luke but that was ruined. I don't have a favourite Mandy storyline (the worse Mandy storyline was the one with Laura, IMO) but I think she has been brilliant with the Grace storyline and the domestic abuse one with Tony as that was a gender reversal as most people think of men as the abusers and women the victims so it was good to see HO tackle this a different way.

----------


## Debs

shes had so many! i loved her storyline where she couldnt bond with grace and of course the cot death stroyline has been good, she really acted that well

all the sotrylines given to mandy have been brillaint it is far to hard to choose the best one!

----------


## Katy

I thought the abuse story with her dad was god in the begining, i wasnt very old when that happened though. 

I think the best storyline though was the car crash when helen and Mr C died and her and maxbeindg left to look after tom.

----------


## feelingyellow

I don't really watch Hollyoaks much as it's really annoying sometimes, but I watched the Laura storyline and Grace dying one - out of those two I've seen I'd say the Grace one as it was really good and it made me cry a bit hehe and Sarah acted it really well  :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

I think Sarah Dunn acted terrifically throughout the baby Grace storyline! Also the domestic abuse storyline with Tony was great too! Sarah is a brilliant actress and will be sorely missed on Hollyoaks!

----------


## diamond1

anything with luke and mandy was lovely to watch i also really liked ben and mandy as a couple so the love triangle was great.

Her beating up tony was a really great storyline

A moment i loved was when luke came back for the wedding in 2002 and him and mandy where briefly reconciled.

But my best memory has to be.......the stuff with tom when he went missing that was brilliant acting from all concerend and I really enjoyed it

----------


## luna_lovegood

> anything with luke and mandy was lovely to watch i also really liked ben and mandy as a couple so the love triangle was great.
> 
> Her beating up tony was a really great storyline
> 
> A moment i loved was when luke came back for the wedding in 2002 and him and mandy where briefly reconciled.
> 
> But my best memory has to be.......the stuff with tom when he went missing that was brilliant acting from all concerend and I really enjoyed it


Yeah i agree with the Tom going missing one......... :Crying:  that was me lol for about a weeks worth of episodes

----------


## Chris_2k11

That whole week where he went missing was Hollyoaks at its best.  :Clap:

----------


## Katy

I totally forgot about Psycho Laura, that was a great storyline. I also like her early stuff with Cindy Cunningham.

----------


## diamond1

some of the stuff after lewis died was hard as well because she was angry at him hitting ruth but devastated he died and it was a low moment for her and a pain because she was just getting back with luke then lewis went and died.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Does anyone remember the episode where her dad died and she spat on his coffin?

It was a really dramatic and well written scene the way she stormed into the church with Helen trying to stop her.

----------


## diamond1

hmm was that in 2003? no i cant really remember when dennis died wasnt it after this tony comforted her

----------


## di marco

> Does anyone remember the episode where her dad died and she spat on his coffin?
> 
> It was a really dramatic and well written scene the way she stormed into the church with Helen trying to stop her.


yeh i remember that, and she threw his ashes down the drain

----------


## tammyy2j

Abuse storyline was her best in my opinion

Also loved her and Luke together they really were a great couple

----------


## Katy

I liked her as a student, also though when Max was falling for her was really funny.

----------


## Lennie

There's a Sarah Dunn Special on the Hollyoaks Official site in the Videos section - check it out

----------


## Katy

Thats quite funny. I love Matt doing his Michael Aspel.

----------


## diamond1

cant wait for part 2,hopefully a video highlighting her time on hollyoaks

----------


## Lennie

*Farewell Lady*
22 June 2006 



Ten years down the lane, and still fresh as a daisy 


While we breach the eighteen hundredth episode to air on Channel Four, we sadly try to hold back the tears and wave good-bye to one of the longest standing actors - Sarah Jayne Dunn aka Mandy Hutchinson.

*Controversial* 
Walking into the video shop on the forty third episode, which aired on Channel 4 on the 12th of September 1996... 

Mandy came into the village at the tender age of 14 as a "wannabe supermodel". An explosive and controversial episode which finds Mandy discovering the other sex in the form of Ollie Benson. 

*Troughs*
On her last day in the village we caught up with Sarah Jayne Dunn (aka Mandy Hutchinson) to take her on a whirlwind tour of her time on the HOLLYOAKS silver screen. 

Discover her highs and lows, her ups and downs her peaks and troughs in our fanzine XTRA and see whether she has the memory of an elephant or a sieve? "In ten years you've got to wander what she has off pat!" said Matt Littler (aka Max Cunningham). 

*Inadequacies*
With well over nine hundred episodes under her belt, an award, several major storylines including child abuse, suicide, stalking, inadequacies of motherhood, domestic violence, cot death and one of the biggest love stories Chester has ever seen...

Why not join us in saying farewell to one of our most loved and respected actor's by writing her an email...

----------


## diamond1

ten years down the line and still fresh as a daisy.....well if losing your mother,father,brother,daughter,countless boyfriends and several other stuff counts as fresh as a daisy then I wonder what stressed out looks like :Lol:  


but being serious for a minute s.j dunn has done us proud over the years with great storylines so this might come off really corny but thank you sarah jayne dunn for all your great years on hollyoaks :Bow:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> but being serious for a minute s.j dunn has done us proud over the years with great storylines so this might come off really corny but thank you sarah jayne dunn for all your great years on hollyoaks


Yes I agree. She has been without a doubt not just one of the best characters to ever appear in Hollyoaks but also one of the best soap characters ever.  :Bow:  
A brilliant character & actress, and a loss to the show. I will miss her a lot.

 :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

as you mentioned it has been 10 years and she has had a lot happen to her but one storyline that stands out is the one where her best pal/stalker laura burns tried to kill her and take over her identity

----------


## diamond1

i belive it was because luke took back the money to go to canada and she didnt want to carry on the modelling after lewis's death

----------


## diamond1

^^ that answers your question in the NEED HELP THREAD^^^

----------


## diamond1

ok all you hollyoaks fans part 2 of the sarah j dunn special on h/o .com is up so its worth a watch :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was time to turn her back and move on...


As words of adulation fill our inbox congratulating Sarah Jayne Dunn on her time in the show, we give a final nod to the fantastic actress in a triple bill of HOLLYOAKS XTRA.


*QUIZ-MASTER*
Mandy Hutchinson, AKA Mandy Richardson, AKA Sarah Janye Dunn completes a three part journey this week based on her time here on the show. 

With a little help from a close friend, Sarah trawled through the archives one last time before heading on to pastures new.

*RELEVATIONS*
Titled "This Is Your HOLLYOAKS Life", Matt Littler takes on the charm and wit of Michael Aspel as he guides her through her tenâyear career. Combining quiz questions with serious interview techniques, Matt takes Sarah on a trot through her decade in the village as well as her colossal culmination of shoes. 

In this exclusive insight you can discover how Sarah's coped performing contentious storylines over the last ten years, how she works with other cast members, how the show itself has changed over the years and even what she plans to do with the future. So, what do you have to do to see such revelations?

*SIMPLY*
Simply click here, and you can watch a full fifteen minutes absolutely free of charge, any time you want, as many times you want! 

After seeing Sarah reveal all, tune into the show on Channel Four at 6:30pm to discover how Tony's doing his best to cope without her, and perhaps there may be some hints as to whether she'll return!


*Part 3 is up folks! It's quite good*  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just been having a browse on DS and someone's posted the clips of Mandy from her last episode and her exit. If anyone wants any then here's the link.. 

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/...d.php?t=419705

 :Smile:

----------

